# New log furniture building jig



## Brian Campbell (Mar 12, 2018)

Here is a jig that functions as a lathe, mortiser, large capacity drill press and sawmill. If you build log furniture
it is worth a look.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e8g5tvrr12e868k/AABVpm6KAX87u4o8khTbM0cGa?dl=0


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice machine. What did that set you back.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the cool hinged log box too!


----------



## Brian Campbell (Mar 12, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> Nice machine. What did that set you back.




I built it myself for around $1500.00. Go to link and you can too.


----------



## Brian Campbell (Mar 12, 2018)

bargoon said:


> I like the cool hinged log box too!


Thanks. It is an ice chest.


----------

